# J C Penny Ladies Middle Weight



## Auggie56 (Jul 29, 2018)

Bought this bike for the wife in mid-seventies however she never took to riding it. I really don't think there is a mile on it. I mounted a child's seat on the back but removed it wich left some scratches in the rear frame paint. The mold tips from manufacturing at the tire plant are still on the tread. It's still looking good. Anyway at this time it's for sale locally in the Toledo Ohio area. A great bike for a young girl or any woman.


----------



## Auggie56 (Jul 29, 2018)

Picture #3.


----------



## rhenning (Jul 30, 2018)

$40 to $60 dollar bike if you are lucky.  Nice condition but no one wants them.  If you are in a college town you might be able to sell it.  PS I think it is a light weight bike not a middle weight. Good luck selling it.  Roger


----------



## Auggie56 (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks rhenning.


----------



## Auggie56 (Aug 18, 2018)

SOLD.


----------

